# can i feed my guppies and gouramis FD Shrimp



## sureshholker (Nov 1, 2011)

hi,
recently i brought FD Shrimp to feed my 2 guppies and 2 neon gouramis (colis laila) but now iam little bit confused, please somebody suggest me whether i can feed FD Shrimp to my fish or not.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What are FD shrimp?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

freeze dried. Be careful feeding it. as it can cause bloat.


----------



## FW Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

I avoid FD foods with all my fish. Gouramis are more prone to bloat than some, so I don't think it's a good idea. If you must feed them, soak them in some tank water until they are reconstituted.


----------

